# soil outside



## FireWeed (Mar 12, 2006)

If i grow outside is it best to fill a bucket with potting soil or to dig a hole and fill the hole with the soil. Because the area is full of clay like soil.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*IMO yes i would fill the hole you dig in with some good potting soil. *


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2006)

In my opinion, dig the hole. A 4x4 foot hole, at least 2 feet deep, ammended with quality soil will allow for much larger plants than a 5 gallon bucket.


----------

